# i love trump...



## creature

that motherfucker is destroying *everything*!!!

he is doing more damage to the system than 20,000 anarchists let loose in DC at 3:15 am..

i think i mentioned this some time in the past.. that.. as much as it sucks that the system produced the choices it did..
*he* would be the most destabilizing one of all, and thus the one to vote for (other than sanders, if that poor bastard could have had a fair shake..)

he is destroying everything..

yeah, we may have a nuclear war, & billions may die, but..
we all know the cliff straight ahead, and NOBODY is going to pull the brakes, because hey?
"why worry".. or... "i'm more serious than you, motherfucker.."

America.. my beloved..

if only you weren't such a fat, fucking, drug peddling, angry, hatefull racist whore without morals...

if only you weren't a delusion, to begin with..

Slaves + Genocide = Freedom.

a basic equation of the universe...

Trump is Delusion, attempting to materialize itself, without acknowledging how unreal it is, to begin with...

& so power begins to contract,
like a trigger imploding upon U-235..
trying to prove it is more than it is,
but only when it destroys more than it ever could, alone..

or a match, or phosphor, or a fuse....

declaring how important it is...

& then?

ignition..

but even if all this motherfucker does is fizzle, he will have burnt down many dwellings of the powerfull..
He is Fucking Hate
& i am cool with that.

not because i like hate, or want hate..
but because hate kills *everything*.. including what is nearest to it, & what it does not understand, & what it does not want, & what it does not love , & what it is afraid of.. & whatever it perceives as being in its way..

Trump, O Holy Fuck that He Is..

Is going to kill *everything*, as much as he can, in order to make his hate the measure of Reality's existence..

& that's cool, because..

***he is too fucking stupid
to plan***

he is no napoleon or adolph, which may be the only proof of God we hold, at the moment.. because if he were as smart as *either* of those fuckers, and had built his base to rage, with patience (or whomever was behind him..), we would be far more fucked, further down the road..
as it is, the enemy has had their fucking bomb go off in their own munitions dump, so i am very, very cool with it..

ICE?
fuck.. they're just the sperm of the storm troopers Supremacist America dreams of..

but..

Hate knows no boundaries..

hate just hates..

hate is such an easy, beautifull thing...

eat shit..
burn shit..
take shit..
want shit..
need shit..

love, love love..

because hate loves to love,
so long as it has what it doesn't hate..

hate loves hate & love that are easy..

but hates love that is more than gratification..
& only loves hate when hate makes more of what it is...

& then? when it has everything it loves?

well.. it *HATES* fucking boredom, sooo...

Colosseums...

The Dead saluting those whom Kill them,
because the punishment of hate for love
is only exceeded by its punishment
of
Disobedience..


but hate without power (de)accomplishes little...

hate without power is frustration...

& impatience
&
instability...

so hopefully trump is a goddamned nuke with a hair trigger, but too poorly designed to do anything other than poison the 2,000 or so closest to him..

& they, of course, will be as unclean as they *ever* fucking were...

trump may, in fact, be the best thing this country has seen since before columbus was ever a goddamned viable zygote..

bla blah blah bla blah bla bla blah Blah...


----------



## Deleted member 125

um, are you doing alright?


----------



## creature

of course.
don't you love The Donald, too????

or are you one of those anti-maga types???


----------



## creature

BTW..
read the news..
find a nice, cool bottle of Sake'..or toast up, or cry hard..

& take deep drink.. or a crunch of a cookie...

& you'll be just as fine & just "as right as rain"...

fuck no i am not alright.

goddamned fucking donald trump controls fucking nuclear weapons..
this is far, far worse than pissed off skunks...

but..

he is destroying shit
& i am powerless (unless i put my hand upon the hand of another, which may be the only reality there is, unless one is a coward..)

so i am cool.

i will be a coward.

i will remain unarmed.

until they begin to cut tongues out, perhaps..

we are all comfy, here..

"bitch, bitch, travel, travel..."

yeah, hunger disease & dysfunctional relationships & dealing with psychotic ideologues and goddamned fucking skankgags & poverty, but..

we aren't going for anyone's throat, so long as we are allowed the ease of being left alone by whatever moral, philosophical, ideological or.. (excuse me, i needed to piss into a detergent bottle..)... or other convenience of mind keeps us from doing it..

i hate the idea of killing other humans.

there are a *lot* of fucking humans whom, according to whatever various religious, political, philosophical, economic, genetic, blahblahfuckingblablahblah fucking Blah flaws can be imparted to *them* via what *you* believe, deserve ****** to not fucking exist******,
& the destruction of whose existence is therefore justified..

hate.. hate loves hate, buddy..

we think we are cool & holy, here, at times, but once we venture into the realm of right & wrong, the shit flies from all directions..

so.. am i ok?

hell fuck no..

***why*** the fuck ***would*** i be, if i am concerned about the welfare of other humans???

Why?

fuck no, i am not ok, and i wish people would STOP FUCKING ASKING ME (though i appreciate their concern) WHEN THE ANSWER IS GODDAMNED FUCKING OBVIOUS..

i *may*
i *may*

be among the people whom crawl into a hole & hope it all goes away..
if that *is* what humanity should do, i hope i do it..

if shit actually gets to supremacists/whatevers start taking lives in an organized manner,
i hope i go out & kill them with my bare fucking hands, if that is all my inaction/pacifism/hope/love has left to me...

so i hope trump destabilizes & destroys his base of hatred,
before i am called upon to destroy all i hope for
& love
in order to destroy
what neither you nor i should allow
when the moment comes
to
Hate
or flee...

but..

i am just typing..
so maybe i *am* 'ok'...



& maybe we all just speak to ourselves...






.


----------



## roughdraft

i feel you @creature

spiral out - keep, goin


----------



## creature

rana y sapo said:


> spiral out - keep, goin



yeah.. like having to shit in your pants, 7 times, before you can get your goddamned belt undone..

thanks, bro..


----------



## roughdraft

creature said:


> yeah.. like having to shit in your pants, 7 times, before you can get your goddamned belt undone..
> 
> thanks, bro..



hey that's what you get for wearing a belt im just sayin... ::cigar::


----------



## creature

rana y sapo said:


> hey that's what you get for wearing a belt im just sayin...


guilty as charged, but..

it's usefull to tie stuff to..

unless you need to take a shit, when trump opens his fucking mouth...


----------



## pewpew

Aw, you triggered?


----------



## pewpew

All that rambling and not 1 fact...with backups..."hes a racist" is all i ever hear...explain without ranting please


----------



## roughdraft

pewpew said:


> Aw, you triggered?



not a moderator or anything but I'm letting you know this type of confrontational lingo doesn't really bode well around here - it's not 4chan....


----------



## pewpew

rana y sapo said:


> not a moderator or anything but I'm letting you know this type of confrontational lingo doesn't really bode well around here - it's not 4chan....




Sorry lol.........


----------



## Deleted member 125

pewpew said:


> Aw, you triggered?



this is not what the edit button is for. would you care to explain why you wanted to post this in the first place?


----------



## pewpew

SlankyLanky said:


> this is not what the edit button is for. would you care to explain why you wanted to post this in the first place?




Just asking a question...but if you would scroll a bit more, a member told me it was insensitive and since I couldn't find the delete button, i just edited it.


----------



## Deleted member 125

pewpew said:


> Just asking a question...but if you would scroll a bit more, a member told me it was insensitive and since I couldn't find the delete button, i just edited it.



oh no, i read the whole post. i didnt miss anything. i was asking you why you thought it was a good place to try to be a smartass and ask someone if they were triggered. and yea i saw you changed yer post, and i changed it back because i thought youd like explain yerself since you felt it was worth posting in the first place i figured youd want to talk about it.


----------



## pewpew

SlankyLanky said:


> oh no, i read the whole post. i didnt miss anything. i was asking you why you thought it was a good place to try to be a smartass and ask someone if they were triggered. and yea i saw you changed yer post, and i changed it back because i thought youd like explain yerself since you felt it was worth posting in the first place i figured youd want to talk about it.




You are right...i was being a smartass lol. I actually did feel like it was uncalled for after i got called out on it so again...i decided to edit it and say sorry. Of course ill admit even the exaggerated dots were still me being a little condescending....I've been watching a lot of vids lately and to be frank...Antifa kinda pisses me off is all lol


----------



## Deleted member 125

pewpew said:


> You are right...i was being a smartass lol. I actually did feel like it was uncalled for after i got called out on it so again...i decided to edit it and say sorry. Of course ill admit even the exaggerated dots were still me being a little condescending....I've been watching a lot of vids lately and to be frank...Antifa kinda pisses me off is all lol



so yer being condescending on purpose? 

its possible i missed it, but i dont think anything in this post makes mention of antifa at all. but its nice to know that you are against people who are against facism. feel free to make a thread about how you love facism in a thread of yer own. but if you want to keep posting in this thread keep it on topic.


----------



## pewpew

SlankyLanky said:


> so yer being condescending on purpose?
> 
> its possible i missed it, but i dont think anything in this post makes mention of antifa at all. but its nice to know that you are against people who are against facism. feel free to make a thread about how you love facism in a thread of yer own. but if you want to keep posting in this thread keep it on topic.




I won't get into on how Antifa are the real fascist here...it may have not mentioned it but it groups up with this post since Antifa and the SJWs are against Trump and his policies but you're right, I'll make an actual thread with facts instead of nonsense rambling.


----------



## Deleted member 125

pewpew said:


> I won't get into on how Antifa are the real fascist here...it may have not mentioned it but it groups up with this post since Antifa and the SJWs are against Trump and his policies but you're right, I'll make an actual thread with facts instead of nonsense rambling.



please do i cant wait to read yer thoughts on the subject.


----------



## pewpew

SlankyLanky said:


> please do i cant wait to read yer thoughts on the subject.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

@pewpew

AnTi-fAcsIsTS aRe tHE *rEaL* FacSIsTs


----------



## pewpew

VikingAdventurer said:


> @pewpew
> 
> AnTi-fAcsIsTS aRe tHE *rEaL* FacSIsTs
> 
> View attachment 44642



"GoOgLe iT"!


----------



## roughdraft

pewpew said:


> All that rambling and not 1 fact...with backups..."hes a racist" is all i ever hear...explain without ranting please



good on you for admitting you were wrong; yeah you dont wanna be condescending. and the whole misuse of 'triggered' is not palatable. as well i actually read the OP as (ironically) pro-Trump because yes he is really shaking up the system (i think?) even if i am not into the whole xenophobic rhetoric. so it kinda seems you didn't even read the OP and you just wanted to be rude which simply isn't good

but i do wanna read your views. i dont know much on politics


----------



## UpandOut

I don't mind if Trump and capitalists destroy themselves or the political system, its the animals and ecosystems I care about. The speeding up of the destruction, aka accelerationism, I dont think it will yield good results so I don't really share your joy, although at brief moments I fool myself into thinking he may push some things over the cliff.

Being objective Trump is lower on the scale of US imperialists but the ecological and animal damage is war and violence of a different but related sort. It's violence, unnecessary violence. At some point all pro peace people realize you have to commit violence when dealing with highly violent people and systems. You cant expect someone else to commit the violence and congratulate yourself for being nonviolent.


----------



## creature

i get triggered all the time..

i mean.. all i have to do is *see* the yellow fucking alien that sits on his head &..

Kabooinggg!!!!

i want to rip my fucking eyes out...

besides, if this peepee guy is just a troll, or hell.. maybe just like poking people he doesn't agree with, it's cool by me..

we rant & rag so many folks we don't agree with that shooting somebody down just because they reply to it directly is no evidence of being right..

besides, one of these days some of us may *really* trigger, & then froggy boy will need to jump as high & as far as he can.. or goddamned bury himself in the dirt..

but personally?

i don't care.. because peepee?

i don't *need* facts..

this isn't even a thread on coherent political theory, so stop needing to make people talk the way you want them to.

does creativity trigger *you*..

does it make you want to stomp on & destroy stuff?

does people disagreeing with you make you o, so so angry?

well..

happy reading, because pissing people off that disagree with us is what we do best around here..

get fucking used to it.

&, uhmm.. welcome..

but.. at the same time, pardon me (or not.. who cares?) if i don't see your shit as being particularly interesting or worth commenting on, other than to offer a little comfort..

i mean.. is the frog meme a joke, or really a commentary on where you stand?

because if it's placed with racist intent, or even just to piss us off.. well..

i just wasted a whole lot of perfectly good electrons...


----------

